# Gewichte eurer XC-Feilen



## SteffenScott (12. November 2003)

mich würd mal interessieren was eure bikes so wiegen
mein cc bike kommt noch hab noch nich ganz alle teile zusammen


----------



## Hugo (12. November 2003)

gugg ma in den thread der cc-kunstwerke...da stehn fast immer die gewichte mit dabei...oder n mod soll ne umfrage draus machen...mit kategorien zwischen 8 und 12 kilo, je für fullie und hardtail...wär vielleicht ma interessant von der statistik her


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteffenScott (12. November 2003)

jupp man sollte mal in fully und hardtail einteilen
und eventuell ob mit scheibe oder felgenbremse


----------



## SteffenScott (12. November 2003)

aso und guck mal rein es schreiben eher recht wenig das gewicht hin leider


----------



## Principia (12. November 2003)

so auf vielfachen wunsch: eine umfrage 

ach übrigens: mein fully wiegt ganz knapp über 10 Kilo....hoffentlich nach dem winter darunter 

gruzz michael


----------



## realbiker (13. November 2003)

Bei mir haben Hardtail und Fully zusammen ein Gewicht von 22 Kilo !!!  

Hardtail: ca. 10. 3 Kilo
Fully: ca. 11,3 Kilo

Leichtbau ist nicht alles - muss auch in den Alpen kräftig was herhalten !!!


----------



## king_f (13. November 2003)

mein giant hardtail ist 9.8kilo. was ich im nächsten jahr fahre, wird bestimmt max. gleichschwer sein! mfg


----------



## checky (13. November 2003)

mein derzeitiges HT hat 8,8.. Kg, rechnerisch 8,718 (ohne Kettenöl  )
Vielleicht kommt aber wieder ne Disc dranne, dann gehts um die 9,3 weil auch ne steifere Gabel dranne kommt.


----------



## Hugo (13. November 2003)

is so einfach nciht zu beantworten....zwischen den beiden laufradsätzen mit unterschiedl. bereifung liegt n halbes kilo...beide kommen gelegentlich zum einsatz

gegen ende des winters sind hoffentlich unabhängig vom lrs noch n halbes kilo weg


----------



## dreadlock (13. November 2003)

10,2 Kilo und dafür stabil wie ein Panzer....laut dem Programm Leichtbaukonfigurator sollen es 9,4 sein


----------



## SteffenScott (13. November 2003)

wer hat denn das hardtail mit 7-8kg 
ok also meins sollte mit twister und avid ti 9580gramm wiegen
allerdings wird die sid sl einer 00er oder 01er race weiche.spart nochmal ca. 120gramm 
mal gucken das ich am wochenende bilder machen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (13. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von SteffenScott _
> *allerdings wird die sid sl einer 00er oder 01er race weiche.spart nochmal ca. 120gramm*


Hi!

Hab an meinem Babe auch ne 01er SID Race mit 1.182g dran  Reicht für CC m.E. auch vollkommen aus.

Komplett wiegt mein Storck mit den Schwalbe Black Shark-Reifen, Hac4, zwei Flaschenhalter und Bar Ends (also wirklich komplett) 9.756g - manchmal fahre ist aber auch ne Starrgabel...


----------



## redrace (13. November 2003)

HUHU

Mein XTC Hardtail wiegt mit Scheibe irgendwas über 10 Kilo!

Gruß


----------



## SteffenScott (13. November 2003)

naja ich hatte ne 00er sid sl mit race technik drin.aslo tauchrohre warn noch sl
wog 1218g war echt geil hab sie nur verkauft weil ich unbedingt lock out wollte allerdings nutze ich es dioch recht selten da ich meine gabel recht hart abgestimmt hab


----------



## checky (14. November 2003)

Ne ultraleichte Gabel habe ich auch noch:
Ne 1998'er SID mit den Carbontauchrohren der Judy FSX & nen Carbon Booster von Shock Bone & Titancantisockel.
Macht auffe Waage 1120 gramm. Diese Gabel fährt aber meine Freundin (so edles Zeug will geschont werden).


----------



## dreadlock (14. November 2003)

Was habt ihr denn für Rahmengrössen beim Storck, weil so wirklich schwere Parts hab ich auch nicht dran...und es wog laut Waage von meinem Bikeladen 10,2 kg....


----------



## racer89 (14. November 2003)

gewicht stimmst nicht mehr ich hab ein bischen rumgetunt
ca. 9.8kg
mein bike und ich wiegen 50kg . 
das soll mir mal jemand nachmachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## king_f (14. November 2003)

Grössen *STORCK* Hardtail:

14,5, 16, 17,5, 18.5, 20, 21,5, 23zoll


----------



## SteffenScott (14. November 2003)

ich wieg mit bike ca. 65kg und da sollte es auf jeden fall ok sein ein bike mit unter 10kg zu haben und es trotzdem eine gewisse stabilität aufweist


----------



## mtb-racer (14. November 2003)

Also mein Bike wiegt ohne Verluste in der Stabilität und voll Marathontauglich mit Scheibenbremsen und Fast Fred in Rennausstattung 9,8 kg!

Soll aber auch noch ä weng weniger werden! 

MfG 

Billy 

PS: Ist nen Hardtail mit Federgabel


----------



## dreadlock (14. November 2003)

@ King_F: Sach bloß Du hast eins in jeder Größe...das sind die waren Fans

Also speziell an Quen:

Welche Rahmengrösse hast Du beim Rebel Race ich hab 20 Zoll und komme mit doppelter Pulverbeschichtung auf 10,2 kg mit eigentlich nicht sehr schweren Parts....


----------



## king_f (14. November 2003)

ne hab ich leider nicht, wäre aber nicht schlecht wenn so 7 bikes einfach bei mir ins haus schneien würden.. die würd ich dann weiterverkaufen!
hab von storck nur mein rennrad, ist aber genial!


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (15. November 2003)

Mein HT wiegt 9,9 kg in Rahmengröße XL (22"), einer Super Fatty DL (1550 g) und Scheibenbremse, bei völliger AlpenX-Tauglichkeit.


----------



## Principia (15. November 2003)

derjenige, der das fully mit unter 10 kilo hat, soll sich doch mal bitte melden 

gruzz michael


----------



## king_f (16. November 2003)

@principia-michael

da kenn ich einige die fullys unter 10kg haben!
-viele so scott-scandium-bruchgefahr dinger, fing ich ********!
-einer ein übergetunetes storck, mit carbon-kurbel und sonst. unhaltbaren parts.
-kenne auch leute die auf trek fullys vertrauen... z.t. auch unter 10kg, mit 1gelenk dämpfer, direkt anschliessend unterh. sattelklemme, was wohl nicht gross fullyfeeling aufkommen lässt.

mfg


----------



## checky (17. November 2003)

So schwer ist das nicht, ich hatte auch mal eins, aber da ich fürs heizen ganz klar der HT fahrer bin ists nun wieder ein HT.
Das Bike: http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=8060&password=&sort=1&cat=998&page=1  hatte mit USE Alien Carbon & SLR Sattel  9,96 Kg.
Und da war noch einiges drin. Verbaut ist so z.B. ne SID XC die nicht sehr leicht ist & der Rahmen mit Dämpfer kommt auch auf über 2700 gramm. Wäre also noch einiges machbar gewesen.


----------



## junkyjerk (18. November 2003)

ich weiss garnicht, wie die das machen mit ihren storck dingern. hab ja nun auch ein storck rebel race mit nur guten teilen und das ding wiegt immer noch knapp über 11kg. weiss garnicht, was ich da noch tunen soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wave (18. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von junkyjerk _
> *ich weiss garnicht, wie die das machen mit ihren storck dingern. hab ja nun auch ein storck rebel race mit nur guten teilen und das ding wiegt immer noch knapp über 11kg. weiss garnicht, was ich da noch tunen soll. *



wie wärs mit ner anderen Gabel???

Duke SL = ca. 1900Gramm 

Skareb = ca. 1400 Gramm
Sid = ca. 1300 Gramm

dadurch ließe sich ein gutes halbes Kilo rausholen


----------



## SteffenScott (18. November 2003)

und der sattel  
da sparst du deine 300gramm mit slr und was hast du für nen laufradsatz?


----------



## junkyjerk (18. November 2003)

ok, dass die gabel nicht die leichteste ist, weiss ich schon, nur find ich das u-turn und das ansprechverhalten von der duke so geil. ausserdem will ich mir nicht schon wieder ne neue gabel kaufen. der sattel ist sowieso das nächste, was runterfliegt...

p.s.: der laufradsatz ist mavics x317er felge auf xt-naben. hab ich von den laufradprofis


----------



## SteffenScott (18. November 2003)

ok lrs geht in ordnung bin ich auch mal gefahren
naja gut scheiben wiegen schon etwas mehr und gabel erst recht


----------



## king_f (18. November 2003)

ein freund von mir hat storck rebel team auf *8,7kg*  getuned!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
er hat xtr 2001 teile, sid race 2001, storck carbon kurbel, tune superlight räder, schwalbe reifen, tune sattel, tune stütze, irgend ein alivio innenlager(fragt nicht... psycho!), rahmengrösse 18,5zoll, syntace alu lenker
--> irgendwie gar nicht so aussergewöhnlich spezielle teile, aber trotzdem krass leichtes ding


----------



## junkyjerk (18. November 2003)

net schlecht, herr specht... da hätte ich dann allerdings wegen der steifigkeit einiger komponenten meine bedenken...


----------



## amazombi (19. November 2003)

@king_f
naja, eine storck kurbel würde ich schon als ernstgemeintes leichtbauaccesoire werten, und auch die anderen teile scheinen durchaus nach gewichtsgründen ausgewählt, also so richtigen standard-kram hat er da nicht verschraubt.
aber meine kiste wiegt mit ernstgemeinten reifen (explorer supersonic), 2 flaschenhaltern und tacho auch 8,7, tendenz sinkend. denke mal das ich mit x0 und use carbon sattelstütze schon knapp unter 8,6 kommen werde, also mit schummelreifen und albernen schläuchen dann bei etwa 8,3 wäre (will ich aber nicht mehr verbauen, kann nicht sagen dass ich mit reifen aus der 350g und drunter klasse so richtig überzeugende erfahrungen gemacht hätte) , und das reicht für grob 1000 rennkilometer pro saison auch auf durchaus anspruchsvollem terrain (alpen, gardasee etc.) ohne probleme. das ist aber dann auch schon der bereich in dem die luft so richtig dünn wird
mal was zur steifigkeit: finde manches was bike und konsorten da probagieren nicht mehr so ganz nachvollziehbar, gerade bei kurbeln könnte man meinen das vor xtr 2003 nichts der brachialen trittgewalt eines radlers gewachsen war. ich für meinen teil denke dass ein innenlager und eine kurbel dann steif genug sind wenn sie im wiegetritt nicht mit den kettenblättern am umwerfer schleifen, alles andere wird mir dann irgendwann doch zu akademisch. wenn jemand schwer ist mag das anders aussehen, aber ich für meinen teil sehe da, von einer tunekurbel mit ju 145 lager ausgehend, wenig handlungsbedarf.


----------



## checky (19. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von amazombi _
> [B
> mal was zur steifigkeit: finde manches was bike und konsorten da probagieren nicht mehr so ganz nachvollziehbar, gerade bei kurbeln könnte man meinen das vor xtr 2003 nichts der brachialen trittgewalt eines radlers gewachsen war. ich für meinen teil denke dass ein innenlager und eine kurbel dann steif genug sind wenn sie im wiegetritt nicht mit den kettenblättern am umwerfer schleifen, alles andere wird mir dann irgendwann doch zu akademisch. wenn jemand schwer ist mag das anders aussehen, aber ich für meinen teil sehe da, von einer tunekurbel mit ju 145 lager ausgehend, wenig handlungsbedarf. [/B]



Das sehe ich nicht ganz so, subjektiv heisst das Zauberwort.
Genau aus dem Grund habe ich das AC38 Innenlager gegen das gute alte XTR BB-UN91 getauscht & es ist deutlich steifer geworden. Mit dem AC38 hats nicht am Umwerfer geschliffen, aber der Antritt fühlt sich nun viel direkter an & das ist mir die Wenigkeit von 30 gramm ganz sicher Wert.

Der gekünzelte Hype um Hollowtech 2 ist natürlich Marketingsache weil das bisschen Mehrsteifigkeit gegenüber ISIS oder Oktalink 1 merkt doch kein Mensch.


----------



## RealNBK (27. November 2003)

Also mein Hartail wiegt wiegt gewogene 10,2 Kg, allerdings mir Ritchey 1" Tomslicks drauf 
Mein Fully (Centurion LRS 1) würd noch einige Pfunde über den Winter verlieren müssen. Jetzt 12,3 Kg mit Lx und Judy Race 2000 dran. Aber die Funktion geht über Gewicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roadruner3001 (27. November 2003)

1. Fully: Cube AMS PRO ist bequem für lange Touren 12,2 Kilo
    (Die Psylo ist halt bockschwer)

2. Softail: Trek STP 300 zur Zeit im Umbau  8,9 Kilo
    (Und das trotz Magura HS 33)

3. Rigid: IBS Titan (habe ich fast geschenkt bekommen) 7,9 Kilo


----------



## funki (29. November 2003)

Fully mit Scheibenbremse: demnächst 9,1 kg inkl Pedale ,Lenkerhörnchen und Tacho (HAC 4).
Scott Strike mit Scandium Hinterbau, Dämpfer: DT Swiss.
Gabel: FRM Air Way 83 Full Carbon (kommt in 2 Wochen, momentan noch SID Race Carbon)
Laufräder: Xentis Kappa Carbon (kommen im Januar, momentan noch Tune)
Vorbau und Lenker: Syntace
Sattel und Sattelstütze: Kombination von AX-Lightness
Lenkerhörnchen: AX-Lightness
Pedale: Eggbeater Triple Titan
Kurbeln: FSA Carbon
Reifen: Kenda Klimax Lite 1,95


----------



## kleine.marco (29. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Principia _
> *derjenige, der das fully mit unter 10 kilo hat, soll sich doch mal bitte melden
> 
> gruzz michael *




Hi.

Das bin ich. Ist ein  Strike.
Wieso was ist so besonderes daran?

Achja - ich werd es diesen Sommer auf u8000 bekommen 


Gruß Marco


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (30. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von kleine.marco _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Ganz einfach, es gibt schon nur wenige, die eine HT unter die 10 Kilomarke bringen und dann noch ein Fully. Das ist schon was besonderes. Ich behaupte aber mal, das es jetzt schon fast nicht mehr wirklich 100% geländetauglich ist und spätestens, wenn du es auf unter 8 kg getunt hast, würde ich mit dem Bock nicht mehr eine steile verblockte Abfahrt mit fahren wollen. Ich denke da ist dann der Leichtbau wirklich schon zu weit fortgeschritten, denn ich möchte zwar ein leichtes Bike, doch es soll ein MTB bleiben und das bedeutet nun mal für mich das es auch noch was aushalten soll.


----------



## kleine.marco (30. November 2003)

Zitat: " Ich weiß nicht, warum Hardtails unter 10kg  überhaupt ein Thema sind - mein Fully wiegt Raceready..." 9,7kg. 


Ich bin damit alle Rennen der Saison ohne irgedein Defekt gefahren - 15MA + 2CC. Das spricht für sich.


Gruß Marco


----------



## checky (1. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von M.E.C.Hammer _
> *
> 
> Ganz einfach, es gibt schon nur wenige, die eine HT unter die 10 Kilomarke bringen und dann noch ein Fully. Das ist schon was besonderes. Ich behaupte aber mal, das es jetzt schon fast nicht mehr wirklich 100% geländetauglich ist und spätestens, wenn du es auf unter 8 kg getunt hast, würde ich mit dem Bock nicht mehr eine steile verblockte Abfahrt mit fahren wollen. Ich denke da ist dann der Leichtbau wirklich schon zu weit fortgeschritten, denn ich möchte zwar ein leichtes Bike, doch es soll ein MTB bleiben und das bedeutet nun mal für mich das es auch noch was aushalten soll. *



Das sehe ich genauso (und ich hatte auch mal ein Fully knapp unter 10Kg). 
Das ist schon sehr extrem & meiner Meinung nach (ohne die ganzen Teile jetzt zu kennen) nicht mehr Praxistauglich. Selbst wenn 15 Marathon & 2 CC gefahren wurden. Jede Wette, das es  15 CC & 2 Marathon nicht überstanden hätte (zumindest nicht wenn man am Anschlag fährt  ) da Marathon ja eher eine Tour ist & es erst bei XC Rennen so richtig (und ohne Rücksicht aufs Material) zur Sache geht. Marathons sagen meiner Ansicht nach nichts über die Haltbarkeit von Material aus, da dort mehr oder weniger nur (wenn auch teilweise schnell) rumgerollert wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## realbiker (1. Dezember 2003)

@ checky

Find ich überhaupt nicht - stell dir vor bei uns in Österreich gibts Marathons mit Abfahrten wo Scheiben ausfallen, Material draufgeht oder bei XC ähnlichen schnellen Kursen mit viel Schlamm, da wird geschaltet auf Druck vor den Rampen, sodaß Schaltwerke reissen ,... !!!

Also von wegen Marathon ist kein Materialtest !!!


----------



## checky (1. Dezember 2003)

Sacht ja auch keiner, sicherlich geht beim Marathoin auch einiges zu Brei, was ich meinte ist, dass man bei nem Marathon niemals so aggressiv & MaterialNICHTbeachtend fährt wie bei einem XC Rennen, wo das Bike einfach nur 100 % funktionieren muß & der Rest eben bis ins Ziel egal ist.

Schönes Beispiel Kaprun 2002: 
Eine Abfahrt des Marathons war auch teil der späteren XC Runde & da konnte man es auch als Zuschauer ganz deutlich sehen, dass dort während des Marathons & des XC Rennens in völlig unterschiedlichen Klassen gefahren wurde. Eben diese Erfahrung habe ich selber auch gemacht in meinen inzwischen 10 Rennjahren. Beim Marathon fährt man viel mehr auf Sicherheit & durchkommen, während man beim XC Rennen auf teufel komm raus tritt & vor Kurven, in Abfahrten auch viel später bremst etc...


----------



## kleine.marco (1. Dezember 2003)

@  checky 

 Also wenn du bei MA gewinnen willst fährst du auch so - oder bist zweiter...


----------



## desigual (1. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Principia _
> *derjenige, der das fully mit unter 10 kilo hat, soll sich doch mal bitte melden
> 
> gruzz michael *



Hier im Forum ist einer der ein Scott-Fully mit unter 9kg fährt.
Er hat ohne Kompromisse von allem das teuerste und leicheste drangeschraubt (Eggbeater Triple Ti, Titanritzel ...). Preislich lag er am Ende bei über 8000.
Da er im Jahr nur 3000km fährt und nicht an Rennen teilnimmt konnte er hemmungslos das Gewicht drücken.


----------



## checky (2. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von kleine.marco _
> *@  checky
> 
> Also wenn du bei MA gewinnen willst fährst du auch so - oder bist zweiter... *



Sorry, aber das ist lächerlich, weil allein die Strecken das nicht hergeben & , wie schon gesagt, auch die Gewinner dort mehr auf Sicherheit fahren 
Ich möchte hier auch nicht den Marathon runterspielen (fahre ja selber auch schon seit Jahren beides), dessen Härte liegt aber einfach in der Ausdauer & der Länge des Rennens,  XC Rennen sind einfach um ein vielfaches intensiver & aggressiver & ebenso der Fahrstil.


----------



## Principia (2. Dezember 2003)

oh mann !!!!
immer diese glaubenskriege !!!  es ist nicht zum aushalten !!!!

schaut mal aufs thema dieses threads ---> also !???!?!? 

also zurück zum topic !!!

gruzz michael


----------



## SteffenScott (2. Dezember 2003)

zur zeit fahr ich mjit cromo starrgabel,es kommen auch twister ss drauf da ich nur auf straße trainier und im rennen dann explorer ss
wiegt mit twister 9,3kg 
könnte noch bei der kurbel so 150g rausholen und bei der cromo gabel ne steinbach und ich wär auf unter 9kg


----------



## chrisu (3. Dezember 2003)

bik/fahrer-kombi ca. 100kg. ich wiege 90. 

sunn xircuit/9.0sl/tune-lr´s/wcs-kram.

ist sicher noch potential drin, aber bei meinem gewicht spielen dann wohl 500 gramm keine wirkliche rolle mehr. und die haltbarkeit ist mir nun mal wichtiger als irgendwann unter 9 zu kommen.


----------



## checky (3. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Principia _
> *oh mann !!!!
> immer diese glaubenskriege !!!  es ist nicht zum aushalten !!!!
> 
> ...



Spielverderber.
Das ist doch hier ne Diskussionsplattform oder ?


----------



## kleine.marco (3. Dezember 2003)

Principia hat REcht und ist kein Spielverderber.
Thema ist Gewicht ist nicht irgend ein anderes Thema.

Wenn mir jemand erklären möchte, dass Fully's unter 10kg nicht Race tauglich seien, dann würd ich ihn natürlich gern überzeugen, dass dem nicht so ist  aber ich kann's auch sein lassen. 
Ich weiß, dass mein Bike momentan alles mitmacht und das bei 8kg sicher nicht mehr tut - aber Rennen fahren kann ich dann auch noch ohne Einschränkung - wer's nicht glaubt, mit dem treff ich mich dann gerne mal zu Vergleich 


Gruß Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteffenScott (3. Dezember 2003)

nen fully mit unter 10kg is meiner meinung nach auch sehr wohl race tauglich
ich werd jetzt mein ccler vom gewicht noch ein weng drücken im trainingszustand
also kommen noch slicks ran und nen kinesis rahmen


----------



## lpfanlgh (3. Dezember 2003)

=============
mein specialized (fully) wiegt so um die 11 kg und mein hardtail (promax) wiegt um die 15 (das nehm ich aber auch nur, um damit zum karate oder zur schule zu fahren...)


----------



## raffinose (4. Dezember 2003)

Hi, also ich fahre immer noch mein Stump Jumper Pro. Soll laut Hersteller 10kg nackt wiegen. Mit Zusatz komme ich auf ca 10,6. 

Nicht leicht für die heutige Zeit, aber ein treuer und guter Weggefährte.
;-)


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (5. Dezember 2003)

Hab ein Strike von 2001, momentan 10,6kg inkl HAC4. Habe aber noch original Laufräder (Scott) und dem original XT-Kram dran. 
Soll aber ne x.0 drauf und andere Laufräder (DT Swiss/Hügi).
Zum Thema Fully unter 10: wenn jemand mit nem 10 kg Fully nicht fahren kann, jeden Stein mitnimmt und über alles drüberrumpelt, was so rumgammelt (Steine, Wurzeln, Hunde, Rehe, Kinder etc.), mag ein Leichtbaufully 100% nicht die richtige Wahl sein. Sollte ab und an auch ein Weg zwischen statt über Hindernisse gesucht und gefunden werden, ist mit nem 10kg Fully Gardasee und co. locker machbar ohne 3x täglich reparieren zu müssen.


----------



## Michael_K (5. Dezember 2003)

Die LX-Kurbeln sind den neuen XTR gewichen, die Gabel wird nach Weihnachten wenn wieder Zeit zum Schrauben ist durch eine SID Race ersetzt und die HS 33 durch Avid TI mit 02er XTR-Bremshebeln. Die IRC Reifen bleiben den Winter über dran (sofern das Sauerland ein bissl Schnee abbekommt ) und erst im Frühjahr werden die Twister Supersonic aufgezogen. Macht dann summasumarum 9,5 Kilo  aktuell dann knappe Zehn


----------



## RealNBK (5. Dezember 2003)

@ Schnitzelfeund: Trotzdem würde es mir keinen Spaß machen dauernd drauf aufpassen zu müssen das nix kaputt geht. Das hat auch nix mit Fahrkönnen zu tun. denn irgendwann haut es jeden hin (oder es geht einfach so etwas kaputt).
@Michael_K: das Trek gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## checky (8. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Schnitzelfreund _
> *
> Zum Thema Fully unter 10: wenn jemand mit nem 10 kg Fully nicht fahren kann, jeden Stein mitnimmt und über alles drüberrumpelt, was so rumgammelt (Steine, Wurzeln, Hunde, Rehe, Kinder etc.), mag ein Leichtbaufully 100% nicht die richtige Wahl sein. Sollte ab und an auch ein Weg zwischen statt über Hindernisse gesucht und gefunden werden, ist mit nem 10kg Fully Gardasee und co. locker machbar ohne 3x täglich reparieren zu müssen. *



Da ich selber ein Fully unter 10 hatte ist mir das natürlich vollkommen klar. Fakt ist aber auch, dass wenn Du ernsthaft Rennen fährts, Du während dem Rennen eben nicht auf alles was da rumkraucht achtest & eben auch schonmal schnell über gröbere Dinge drüberbügelst weil Du dich auf ganz andere Dinge konzentzrieren mußt & genau das steckt ein solches Gefährt auf Dauer nicht weg.
Im Touren, Alpencross oder Marathongebrauch sicherlich kein Problem.


----------



## caneloni (4. Januar 2004)

....9,8 kg.
Ist ein Pulcro Pain Stahlrahmen mit SID Race (die bekomme ich nächste Woche).
Laufräder TUNE Standard.
Sattel, Vorbau, Innenlager, Kurbel, Hörnchen sind auch von Tune.
XTR 02er Schaltwerk u. Umwerfer, Dura Ace+Forge Schalthebel
HS33. Conti Twister Pro, Latex
Titec Lenker, Ritchey V3 comp Pedale, King Steuersatz, Thomson Stütze.....

Fairer weise muss ich dazu sagen das ich eine sehr kleine Rahmenhöhe habe, so 15".

Mit leichteren Pedalen, vielleicht EggBeater und leichterem Lenker komme  ich so auf 9,7kg, dann ist aber ehr schon Schluss mit Lustig.


----------



## racer89 (15. Januar 2004)

... sind quasie eine einheit  
wir wiegen 52 kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Buddy (15. Januar 2004)

racer89 schrieb:
			
		

> ... sind quasie eine einheit
> wir wiegen 52 kg



Das Bike 20 kg und Du 32 kg ?


----------



## SteffenScott (15. Januar 2004)

da bin ich ja mit 65kg incl. bike richtig schwer  
wobei du ja noch eher im wachstum bist,bei mir kommt eh nimmer viel
achso im moment wiegt mein rad ca. 9,57kg
hab die cromo gabel noch nich nachgewogen aber in den nächsten wochen kommt ne steinbach ran dann wiegt das rad 9,11kg


----------



## skyline (16. Januar 2004)

Das nennst du schwer? Ich hab mit meinem Baby   locker 82kg! Davon sind gerade mal 10,9 das Bike! Obwohl im Moment ists dank Mirage und nem Schlauch(wan liefert Mavic endlich dieses Ventil!?) ein bisserl mehr.
Denke aber das Gewicht ist fürn Hardtail mit Disc okay. Aber es werden auch noch Kurbel (Truvativ FiveD -> ?), Schalkrams (XT+Deore -> X.O + X.9 Shifter) und Sattelstütze (Ritchey Pro -> Cannondale Wind) getauscht. 
Wann weiß ich nicht, als amer Schüler hat man ja nie Geld!


----------



## Catsoft (16. Januar 2004)

Hallo!
Meine Kurzstrecken CC-Feile (für alles unter 2 Stunden) wiegt gewogene(!) 10,2 Kg. Ist ein 97er RM Vertex Ltd. mit HS33. Mit einer leichteren Bremse wären locker unter 10 Kg. drin. Das Gewicht ist für 18,5", fahrfertig, also mit Time Pedalen, Ritchey Z-Max 1,9, Hörnchen, Flaschenhalter und Klingel ;-) Wenn nur ums Gewicht ginge wären also unter 10 locker drin...


Gruß
Robert

P.S.: Was doch wieder zeigt, dass gerade alte Bikes auch leicht zu bekommen sind.



			
				SteffenScott schrieb:
			
		

> mich würd mal interessieren was eure bikes so wiegen
> mein cc bike kommt noch hab noch nich ganz alle teile zusammen


----------



## racer89 (16. Januar 2004)

Buddy schrieb:
			
		

> Das Bike 20 kg und Du 32 kg ?


mein bike 9.8und ich 42.2


----------



## xtremelight (18. Januar 2004)

Auch wenn´s mancher mal wieder nicht glauben möchte: Mein Fully wiegt 9,16 kg   und hält mich (65kg) auch bei CC-Rennen aus. Habe auch noch n´bischen Reserven, wird aber mit dem Rahmen wohl kaum möglich unter 9kg kommen.

Mit nem neuen Rahmen könnten das Ende des Jahres 8.5kg werden.    

Hat schon jemand mal die neuen SUN Felgen getestet/ gewogen? Die mit den 330g/Stk ???

Gruß Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteffenScott (18. Januar 2004)

8,9 reicht doch auch aus


----------



## Principia (18. Januar 2004)

xtremelight schrieb:
			
		

> Auch wenn´s mancher mal wieder nicht glauben möchte: Mein Fully wiegt 9,16 kg   und hält mich (65kg) auch bei CC-Rennen aus. Habe auch noch n´bischen Reserven, wird aber mit dem Rahmen wohl kaum möglich unter 9kg kommen.
> 
> Mit nem neuen Rahmen könnten das Ende des Jahres 8.5kg werden.
> 
> ...



bilder & liste der teile bitte


----------



## xtremelight (18. Januar 2004)

Hallo, hier mal ein Bild von meinem Fully.

Mehr Info´s, auch eine noch etwas unvollständige Teile-Liste auf meiner Homepage.  
pe-mtb.gmxhome.de     

Gruß Peter


----------



## Principia (18. Januar 2004)

komm mal rüber ins leichtbauforum....und stell deine kiste mal vor. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=108

denn 9,16 kilo mit nem 2,7 kilo rahmen kann ich mir nicht so ganz vorstellen 

gruzz michael


----------



## checky (19. Januar 2004)

ich auch nicht.
Das hätte ich auch gerne mal aufgelistet.


----------



## *adrenalin* (19. Januar 2004)

da sind ja viele nette sachen dran, aber für 9,16 kg reicht das trotzdem nicht!!!


----------



## IGGY (19. Januar 2004)

Genau 10.1 Kilo schwer


----------

